# Greenback will it survive?



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

It seems that the us dollar is in a bit of trouble and am wondering if maybe we are seeing the beginning of a possible one world currency. I know it sounds like a big call but who would have thought that we would see the euro do so well. I have heard that there is parts in the Bible that point towards such a thing has anyone got any more information or thoughts on this matter.


----------



## Smurf1976 (30 October 2005)

My opinion is that the US was basically told to "fix the Dollar or else". I have no firm proof of this but that's my conclusion based on observation of events so far.

So I think the US will keep cranking interest rates to whatever level is needed to keep the Dollar as the world's reserve currency. If that means 4% then that's what they will do IMO. And if it means 20% then that's where interest rates are headed. I really don't know what the required level will be but IMO it's higher than present rates.

At some point after this I do think the US will massively inflate the currency and at that point the Dollar is in big trouble. How else could all that debt be repaid? But I don't see that happening for a few years at least.


----------



## amohonour (30 October 2005)

cheers smurf high interest rates yay just what the country needs more pressure on a gun mad nation


----------



## mime (30 October 2005)

The US dollar will be fine. Remember that they are at war and that's really draining the treasury. They have a record low unemployment (Iowa had 4%) because of their low wages which is saving them. I rekon we will see a turn around when they finally leave Iraq and Afganistan(sp?).


----------



## Milk Man (31 October 2005)

The incoming head of the US federal reserve, Bernanke(?), is said to be an inflation fighter primarily. Thus we should see continually higher interest rates and other counter inflationary measures (what could they be?). The dollar should do well but at the expense of what?


----------



## mime (31 October 2005)

The Republicans party is full of men who are very competent at business. They have practical experience in business and know how to make money. Alot will disagree but America is in good hands. I know if we had the Republicans in Aus I'd support for them. Libs are the next best thing   

Oh and did you know Malcom Turnbull(sp?) is worth something like $100 million??!! 

Wow


----------



## amohonour (31 October 2005)

Does anyone see that maybe as some have said that the resources that they have and ability to make money could be stretched thin with them being so involved on many fronts as well as natural disasters? Or do they have enough to see them through these hard times?


----------



## wavepicker (31 October 2005)

amohonour said:
			
		

> It seems that the us dollar is in a bit of trouble and am wondering if maybe we are seeing the beginning of a possible one world currency. I know it sounds like a big call but who would have thought that we would see the euro do so well. I have heard that there is parts in the Bible that point towards such a thing has anyone got any more information or thoughts on this matter.




my opinion is tht all the foreign currencies will rally for the next 4-6 weeks. However, the US Dollar Index has formed an inverted Head and Shoulders and this may be an indication that this index is going to move upward for another year. This means the likes of the Euro may fall back to 1.02/1.04 and the aussie back to 0.64/0.65 in the same time frame.

Very long term however when, the US Dollar finsihes upward correcting the 3 years of decline it had the bear market to re assert itself


----------



## wayneL (31 October 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> I know if we had the Republicans in Aus I'd support for them




I'd start building a spaceship.


----------



## amohonour (31 October 2005)

can i come wth ya


----------



## bvbfan (31 October 2005)

mime said:
			
		

> The Republicans party is full of men who are very competent at business.




Yeah and some quite competant at being crooks but seem to get away with it again and again
Harkan energy and Haliburton are two companies to consider....


----------

